
Less than 5% of Indian engineering students are fit for techie jobs, study finds - vmalu
https://www.techinasia.com/5-indian-engineering-students-fit-techie-jobs-study-finds
======
threatofrain
Bigger discussion =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156547)

------
Flammy
> It says over 36,000 engineering students from IT-related departments of more
> than 500 colleges took an automated test using machine learning.

"using machine learning" \--- what does that even mean? The test was designed
with ML? What?

> Two-thirds of the tested students could not even write code that compiles

Did they get to choose what framework to use when responding to this question?
Did they get to test their code? My intro to CS course in college had us
handwrite code for tests, so guess what, I bet 95% of student's code wouldn't
compile due to an occasional missed character or incorrect capital letter. Is
this a similar situation?

This whole article needs a lot more detail around how this test was
administered and what a borderline 'fail' looks like.

~~~
paulddraper
And as rectang points out, what is the baseline? I.e. how does this pass rate
compare to engineering students generally?

------
rectang
The big question which goes unanswered in this article: How would students
from other countries (especially the USA) have fared when taking this test?

------
diego_moita
There are about 1.5 million engineering graduates in India per year.

Assuming this research can be trusted, 5% of them means 75 000 new "good
engineers" per year.

That is still a big number.

------
anovikov
As if it was a big secret.

------
jnty
Disgustingly irresponsible reporting. All this will do is encourage racial
discrimination in hiring.

~~~
darkstar999
Or maybe it will encourage higher caliber education.

